# CD/DVD RW does not show up [SOLVED]

## upengan78

Hello,

Having below issue,

wodim -scanbus 

```
wodim: No such file or directory. 

Cannot open SCSI driver!

For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'.

For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'.

For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from

the wodim documentation.
```

wodim --devices

```
wodim: No such file or directory. 

Cannot open SCSI driver!

For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'.

For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'.

For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from

the wodim documentation.
```

dmesg | grep CD

```
Linux version 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2) ) #1 SMP Fri Aug 27 09:35:31 CDT 2010

ata3.00: ATAPI: PBDS CD-RW/DVD-ROM DH-48C2S, ND11, max UDMA/100

scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PBDS     CDRWDVD DH-48C2S ND11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
```

```
scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD161HJ  JF10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312500000 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD161HJ  JF10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 312500000 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PBDS     CDRWDVD DH-48C2S ND11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

 sdb2 sdb3

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

Freeing unused kernel memory: 696k freed

```

 emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6550_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 22 Sep 2010 16:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://files.gentoo.org ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/ http://ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/ http://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inf.elte.hu/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/vmware"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 aspell berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri gdbm gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv jpeg ldap mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Graveman's preferences shows a CDRECORDER at /dev/sg2, so I tried below,

wodim dev=/dev/sg2 -scanbus

```
scsibus2:

   2,0,0   200) 'PBDS    ' 'CDRWDVD DH-48C2S' 'ND11' Removable CD-ROM

   2,1,0   201) *

   2,2,0   202) *

   2,3,0   203) *

   2,4,0   204) *

   2,5,0   205) *

   2,6,0   206) *

   2,7,0   207) *

```

 lsmod 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

vboxnetflt             12226  1 

vboxdrv              1750861  6 vboxnetflt

bonding                78012  0 

snd_hda_codec_analog    71649  1 

snd_hda_intel          20691  5 

snd_hda_codec          67587  2 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5922  1 snd_hda_codec

e1000e                114695  0 

snd_pcm                74417  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              18795  3 snd_pcm

snd                    56075  12 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

serio_raw               4248  0 

snd_page_alloc          7069  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

dcdbas                  6105  0 

xfs                   785354  0 

jfs                   142934  0 

raid10                 18144  0 

raid456                44280  0 

async_raid6_recov       1516  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1050  1 raid456

async_pq                2419  1 raid456

raid6_pq               78478  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

async_xor               1636  2 raid456,async_pq

xor                     4440  1 async_xor

async_tx                1936  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_memcpy,async_pq,async_xor

raid0                   5600  0 

dm_snapshot            26185  0 

dm_crypt               10548  0 

dm_mirror              11824  1 

dm_region_hash          8797  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  8207  3 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

scsi_wait_scan           773  0 

gdth                   76269  0 
```

It was working earlier at /dev/sr0. Recently did a lot of updates + new kernel.  Is this the way it should be ?

Now my Virtualbox also, it can't see physical CD/DVD drive and I need to get this working ASAP.

Thank you!Last edited by upengan78 on Wed Sep 22, 2010 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

Did your hard drives used to use normal IDE (hdx devices?)  It seems that's what is getting the sg0 and sg1 devices now.

As a workaround, you could try switching the plugs around so your optical drive uses the first connector on the m/b.  Otherwise I suspect there's a setting somewhere in virtualbox you need to change.

Edit:  haha, what's up man?Last edited by BradN on Wed Sep 22, 2010 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

upengan78,

In the SCSI world, your writers have two /dev nodes a srX, which is the block device and a sgY which is the controlling character device.  X and Y need not be equal.

It looks like your devices are detected. Do the /dev/srX nodes exist? what about /dev/sgY nodes.

If they are there, what are their permissions. The right answer is  

```
brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Sep 22 18:30 /dev/sr0

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 4 Sep 22 18:30 /dev/sg4
```

Hard drives also have /dev/sg nodes.

That the group is cdrom is important. Your user needs to be in the cdrom group too.

----------

## BradN

Oops, I forgot about sr devices, listen to the sea dragon first  :Wink: 

----------

## upengan78

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> upengan78,
> 
> In the SCSI world, your writers have two /dev nodes a srX, which is the block device and a sgY which is the controlling character device.  X and Y need not be equal.
> 
> It looks like your devices are detected. Do the /dev/srX nodes exist? what about /dev/sgY nodes.
> ...

 

First of all, thanks you Brad and NeddySeagoon for replying. appreciate it.

id root

```
uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),19(cdrom),80(cdrw)
```

~ # ls -al /dev/sr*

```
ls: cannot access /dev/sr*: No such file or directory
```

~ # ls -al /dev/sg*

```
crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 0 Sep 16 12:45 /dev/sg0

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 1 Sep 16 12:45 /dev/sg1

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 2 Sep 16 12:45 /dev/sg2
```

```
 ~ # file /dev/sg0 

/dev/sg0: character special

 ~ # file /dev/sg1 

/dev/sg1: character special

t ~ # file /dev/sg2 

/dev/sg2: character special

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

upengan78,

There is a serious lack of /dev/sr0 there but it was in dmesg.

```
rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
```

then reboot. The file will be recreated and your optical dives should be redetected.

If you want to save the file for later, you must move it out of /etc/udev/rules.d/

As you have several optical drives, they may not be in the same order after redetection.  

If thats important, you can fix it with the text editor of your choice.

----------

## upengan78

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> upengan78,
> 
> There is a serious lack of /dev/sr0 there but it was in dmesg.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi, I can do what you are saying but this system has only one CD/DVD RW drive. Other two are 160G hard drives behind hardware RAID 1 .

----------

## NeddySeagoon

upengan78,

You won't have an ordering issue then

----------

## upengan78

```
rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

Reboot

```

ls -al /dev/sr*

```
ls: cannot access /dev/sr*: No such file or directory
```

```

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD161HJ, JF100-22, max UDMA7

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: 312500000 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata3.00: ATAPI: PBDS CD-RW/DVD-ROM DH-48C2S, ND11, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD161HJ, JF100-22, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 312500000 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD161HJ  JF10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312500000 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD161HJ  JF10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 312500000 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb:

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

 sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PBDS     CDRWDVD DH-48C2S ND11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 4x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

```

rc-update show

```
            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

          consolekit |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

           net.bond0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

          ntp-client |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

             vboxdrv |      default                  

              vmware |      default                  

                xend |      default                  

          xendomains |      default 
```

----------

## krinn

 *Your 1st dmesg wrote:*   

> sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray 

 

 *Your 2nd dmesg wrote:*   

> sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 4x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray 

 

And here's my dvdrw output, nothing fancy there, but you can see the 48x/48x text, one that is weird on your dmesg

```
[    5.607326] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
```

Can you show 

```
cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info
```

```
scsi_readcap -v /dev/sg2
```

```
grep SYSFS_DEP /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Kernel/sr or hardware is not doing good stuff there. It appears udev found it and assign sr0.

There's also the possibility that udev remove the link after the boot (like if you unplug the device), but this would also be the case for the sg2 device. I woudn't expect udev to report the unlinking, but i would expect sr to report the disconnect/status change.

You can say so, something weird is going on

Do you still have your previous kernel to check its dmesg output (or a livecd under your hands).

----------

## upengan78

```
cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info
```

cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info

CD-ROM information, Id: cdrom.c 3.20 2003/12/17

drive name:		sr0

drive speed:		48

drive # of slots:	1

Can close tray:		1

Can open tray:		1

Can lock tray:		1

Can change speed:	1

Can select disk:	0

Can read multisession:	1

Can read MCN:		1

Reports media changed:	1

Can play audio:		1

Can write CD-R:		1

Can write CD-RW:	1

Can read DVD:		1

Can write DVD-R:	0

Can write DVD-RAM:	0

Can read MRW:		1

Can write MRW:		1

Can write RAM:		1

```
scsi_readcap -v /dev/sg2
```

sg_readcap   -v /dev/sg2

    read capacity (10) cdb: 25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Read Capacity results:

   Last logical block address=126110 (0x1ec9e), Number of blocks=126111

   Logical block length=2048 bytes

Hence:

   Device size: 258275328 bytes, 246.3 MiB, 0.26 GB

```
grep SYSFS_DEP /usr/src/linux/.config
```

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

Do you still have your previous kernel to check its dmesg output (or a livecd under your hands)

I do a have  gentoo live DVD. Booting..

....

```
Attempting to mount media /dev/sr0

Media found on /dev/sr0
```

...

O/p for all above commands from live cd,

cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info

```
CD-ROM information, Id: cdrom.c 3.20 2003/12/17

drive name:      sr0

drive speed:      125

drive # of slots:   1

Can close tray:      1

Can open tray:      1

Can lock tray:      1

Can change speed:   1

Can select disk:   0

Can read multisession:   1

Can read MCN:      1

Reports media changed:   1

Can play audio:      1

Can write CD-R:      1

Can write CD-RW:   1

Can read DVD:      1

Can write DVD-R:   0

Can write DVD-RAM:   0

Can read MRW:      1

Can write MRW:      1

Can write RAM:      1
```

livecd ~ # scsi_readcap -v /dev/sg2

```
sg_readcap  -v /dev/sg2

    read capacity (10) cdb: 25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Read Capacity results:

   Last logical block address=1326591 (0x143dff), Number of blocks=1326592

   Logical block length=2048 bytes

Hence:

   Device size: 2716860416 bytes, 2591.0 MiB, 2.72 GB
```

livecd ~ # scsi_readcap -v /dev/sr0 

sg_readcap  -v /dev/sr0

```
  read capacity (10) cdb: 25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

Read Capacity results:

   Last logical block address=1326591 (0x143dff), Number of blocks=1326592

   Logical block length=2048 bytes

Hence:

   Device size: 2716860416 bytes, 2591.0 MiB, 2.72 GB
```

livecd ~ # grep SYSFS_DEP /usr/src/linux/.config

```
# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

```

Last edited by upengan78 on Wed Sep 22, 2010 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

 *upengan78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep SYSFS_DEP /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

Ah good, we're going back to normal then: those two should be set to no

But there's another bad thing (eheh you don't expect it to be so easy no?)

you said you run a 2.6.34 kernel, and i don't think a 2.6.34 kernel still have the CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED (but still have the _V2 one)

it mean you are showing us your .config from an old (the previous one?) kernel.

check your <eselect kernel list> for the running (or 2.6.34 kernel) and recheck the <grep...> ouput

----------

## NeddySeagoon

krinn,

```
CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y 
```

normally stops hard drive nodes being made too

----------

## upengan78

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *upengan78 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> grep SYSFS_DEP /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for helping me out..

eselect kernel list

```
Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.21-xen

  [2]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

  [3]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r2

  [4]   linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 *

  [5]   linux-2.6.34-xen

  [6]   linux-2.6.34-xen-r3
```

upendra_vt ~ # ls -al /usr/src/linux

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Aug 27 09:07 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6
```

upendra_vt ~ # grep SYSFS_DEP /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6/.config

```
CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

upengan78,

Rebuild the kernel with those two options turned off.

----------

## upengan78

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> upengan78,
> 
> Rebuild the kernel with those two options turned off.

 

Okay thanks for the confirmation sir, I am doing that now..

EDIT :

Done.

uname -r

```
2.6.34-gentoo-r6

```

ls -al /dev/sr0 

```
brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Sep 22 12:25 /dev/sr0
```

cdrecord --scanbus

```
scsibus2:

   2,0,0   200) 'PBDS    ' 'CDRWDVD DH-48C2S' 'ND11' Removable CD-ROM

   2,1,0   201) *

   2,2,0   202) *

   2,3,0   203) *

   2,4,0   204) *

   2,5,0   205) *

   2,6,0   206) *

   2,7,0   207) *
```

wodim --devices

```
wodim: Overview of accessible drives (1 found) :

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

 0  dev='/dev/scd0'   rwrw-- : 'PBDS' 'CDRWDVD DH-48C2S'

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Thank you very much for helping me out guys. Appreciate it.  :Smile: 

----------

